# problema con minicomponente panasonic



## sosuke86 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola. que tal soy nuevo en este foro y espero que en algunas cosas tambien pueda ayudarles, hace unos dias revice un minicomponente panasonic  modelo  "SA-TM82v" ,y me tope con el siguiente problema al conectarlo y presionar el boton de encendido el aparato se energiza solo un momento, y me aparece en el display la siguente leyenda "F61" y despues se apaga,aun no he encontrado el problema real o que significa dicho mensaje,me gustaria que me orientaran, creanme que cualquier sugerencia es buena.

de antemano muchas gracias por su atensión.

saludos.

nota:es un minicomponente con reproductor de 5 cd´s


----------



## jose leandro (Mar 8, 2007)

hola

ese error se presenta debido a fallas en el voltaje del equipo

puedes dijitar en google "codigos de errores panasonic" y le das click en la primera opcion y en esta pagina te sale tods los errores de equipos panasonic buscas el f61 y lees la nota uno alli especifica y te dice todos los pasos a seguir para comprobar y diagnosticar el fallo en tu equipo 

sigue los pasos y listo, espero te sirva

saludos


----------



## sosuke86 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gracias José, realmente este eqipo ya me causaba insomnia,
espero poder aprender un poco mas de tu experiencia.

saludos.


----------

